# Packard Bicycle



## Mark Dulabaum (Feb 23, 2019)

Looking for information on this Packard bicycle i recently purchased. Manufacturer, year excetra.


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 23, 2019)

Beautiful bike, Mark! Didnt the one fellow on FB suggest it was Emblem made? The sprocket suggests that. Also, fork crown resemble mine a little and different size bearing cups for forks. Either way, I love it! Pic of my 1934 Emblem fork. Of course, just a guess!


----------



## Mark Dulabaum (Feb 24, 2019)

Yes he did, Bean and Sons out of San Francisco has also come up. Trying to get as much info as possible. Thank You


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 24, 2019)

Congrats on a beautiful bike! Those pedals are the bizznezzz!


----------



## skiptooth (Feb 24, 2019)

Cool bike!!! I've seen some iver Johnson w/ this frame style also the cranks look like faber ?


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Feb 24, 2019)

Very cool!! Great condition!!


----------



## locomotion (Feb 24, 2019)

Yes. Emblem. Late teens. Twenties.
Interesting placement for the battery tube.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 24, 2019)

*Westfield*.  At least the double D crank and chain ring.  The chain ring looks different than the other Emblem “sand dollar” chain ring.
Should follow typical Westfield serial numbering; I believe 1923 extrapolates with an “A” forward and 1922 with an “N” backward.

Maybe also check the seat post clamp bolt for a notched or slabbed cutout.

Nice flush joints on the “arch bar”.


----------



## SKPC (Feb 24, 2019)

No Emblem parts really, and upper headset is different.  Fork similar.  Did Emblem do business with Westfield in the 30's?  Picture of dropouts?


----------



## Mark Dulabaum (Feb 24, 2019)

View attachment 954246

View attachment 954246

View attachment 954247

View attachment 954246

View attachment 954246

View attachment 954246

View attachment 954247

View attachment 954246

View attachment 954247

View attachment 954248

View attachment 954249

View attachment 954250

View attachment 954251

View attachment 954252

View attachment 954253

View attachment 954254

View attachment 954255

View attachment 954248

View attachment 954264

View attachment 954246

View attachment 954247

View attachment 954248

View attachment 954249

View attachment 954250

View attachment 954251

View attachment 954252

View attachment 954253

View attachment 954254

View attachment 954255

View attachment 954256

View attachment 954257

View attachment 954258

View attachment 954259

View attachment 954260

View attachment 954261

View attachment 954262

View attachment 954263

View attachment 954264

View attachment 954265

View attachment 954246

View attachment 954246

View attachment 954247

View attachment 954248

View attachment 954249

View attachment 954250

View attachment 954251

View attachment 954252

View attachment 954253

View attachment 954254

View attachment 954255

View attachment 954256

View attachment 954257

View attachment 954258

View attachment 954259

View attachment 954260

View attachment 954261

View attachment 954262

View attachment 954263

View attachment 954264

View attachment 954265

View attachment 954246

View attachment 954247

View attachment 954248

View attachment 954249

View attachment 954250

View attachment 954251

View attachment 954252

View attachment 954253

View attachment 954254

View attachment 954255

View attachment 954256

View attachment 954257

View attachment 954258

View attachment 954259

View attachment 954260

View attachment 954261

View attachment 954262

View attachment 954263

View attachment 954264

View attachment 954265


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 24, 2019)

What I would call a *1932-K* Westfield-built "Arch Bar".  Could also be a 1919-K black bike, with that odd (old) sprocket and badge(?).
By 1930, Westfield had a new Arch-Bar design, where the truss bar attached to the down tube, (unlike yours).
Maybe the coaster brake hub could hint at the actual year; (some people know how to do that).
It looks like the original tabs to interface with the chain tensioning screws are still there, (never really seen one before).
More on the et-cetera part.
The headset looks pre-Torrington (pre-33) Pope style - means 26 threads per inch, 17 x 5/32" balls, and undersize 1-1/4" cups.
Likely to also have undersize (~1.9") bottom bracket cups, (not made these days).
Packard badged bikes were also sold by CWC, Colson, Arnold and somebody else.
The fork is of the triple-plate crown design, not common to older Columbia bikes, but Westfield did have them too, eventually.
Thanks for the responsive pictures.  I have not graduated to the pedals/parts level, but they look old.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 1, 2019)

What happened to the pictures?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 2, 2019)

They were triplicated; then the O/P deleted all of them, instead of just the duplicates.
Try to imagine that they may have showed the Westfield slotted or slabbed seat post clamp binder bolt, close-ups on the old pedals, the Pope headset, and I forget what else.


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 2, 2019)

Did I notice a Dynohub of sorts?


----------



## Mark Dulabaum (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## mike cates (Apr 8, 2019)

I sold a Packard bicycle some years ago. Made by The Bean Son Co., San Francisco. Here are some photos of it. Hope this helps.
Mike Cates, CA.
(760) 473-6201
cates0321@hotmail.com


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 9, 2019)

*Miami-Built Pedals ... made of unobtainium ..........  *

_Put these in your memory.  How many of these
pedals have you passed by at previous meets ?
These are ''money in the bank''  for many of us.
Copake Swap coming up ... then there's MLC
and Ann Arbor.   Commit these pedals to memory._


----------



## Mark Dulabaum (Apr 14, 2019)

hoofhearted said:


> *Miami-Built Pedals ... made of unobtainium ..........  *
> 
> _Put these in your memory.  How many of these
> pedals have you passed by at previous meets ?
> ...



Love this add  - Thank You very much for posting it


----------

